# concertina fly screen doors



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

In a dealers earlier today I saw a very neat concertina fly screen door which folded away to almost nothing and looked easy to fit .... but the dealer didn't know anything about them !!

Anyone know where I can obtain one of these so that I can throw away the useless weighted thing we have now?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

http://www.movera.com/?navID=66&pID=2338&tpl=details&lang=1
and
http://www.movera.com/?navID=66&pID=2988&tpl=details&lang=1

Sorry they're in Germany, but the manufacturers may have an outlet over here, but no doubt they would post as well, or it could be a good excuse for a trip

Carol


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Carol ..... I think it is the blind I saw, but didn't expect that high a price .... the weighted thing will have to do .... it's done very well this summer keeping out frogs and small fish!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi olive,my mate has got a roller blind that works sideways and looks realy neat,perhaps you could fit one of them.No idea where from but sure somone on here will.I cannot fit one to mine so will have to do with the same type as yours :lol: 
terry
edit - I fixed velcro to the sides of mine and this helps a lot.Just 3 x 2 ins bits down each side


----------

